# This is for XEMA :)



## Happy Camper (Jul 22, 2004)

Hey Xema 

You inspired me bigtime so i thought I would post the results, thanks alot.

Kindest Regards
Cameron


----------



## brad (Jul 10, 2005)

looks good Cameron,
I`m going home to set mine up now. Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## SnyperP (Dec 10, 2004)

Can you tell us alittle bit more about your setup?
Thanks! =D


----------



## Happy Camper (Jul 22, 2004)

SnyperP said:


> Can you tell us alittle bit more about your setup?
> Thanks! =D


Sure, its an old fish tank that I converted into a mini 'greenhouse'. Substrate is a mixture of potting soil, bonsai mix, a sprinkling of tobacco dust and earthworm castings. It gets misted manually twice a day with a spray bottle. Tank sits outside in an area that does not receive direct sunlight. The tank has sliders so that humidity is kept high. They're living off the soil at the moment as the only ferts they get are the occasional misting of an orchid fertiliser.

Kind Regards
Cameron


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

Wow...

I never waited to be an inspiration for anybody.... i am only a cryp lover sharing info... I am glad that the info i put on the board can help and inspire to you.

I just set up a new indoor tank for rare and sensitive emersed crypts.... following the Winjgaarden style

Actually I think that growing on llive moss is a very good temporal way to keep them... but in a long term i prefer other soils... I am doing a deep study about the soil with realition at the habitat in those difficults sp from borneo... it´s good work of recopilation and interpretation about the experience with this crypts (as keei, hudoroi, bullosa, striolata, etc) ... i hope get it translated to english in a few months

Greets


----------

